# File permissions and locations in XP



## Steve Mackie (Jun 23, 2005)

Hello
I have a network setup in a small office which consists of 2 PCs and a laptop running XP professional, and a PC running XP home which acts as a local file server. All of these PCs are connected to a router. 
I'm going to set file permissions on the server so only certain users can access certain folders. As I'm running XP Home on the file server, I can't disable simple file sharing it seems, so until I upgrade that PC I'm practising setting this up on the XP Pro PCs on the network.

When I go to properties>security>Add I can add users and change file permissions for users on PC-1. However it only recognizes PCs from the local PC, in this case PC-1. When I click locations, it only recognizes the local PC (PC-1), so I can't add user permissions for Users on PCs 2 or 3. How do I change this so I can recognize these other PCs as locations so I can add their users?

Thanks a lot
Steve


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why not use an XP-Pro machine for the server?


----------



## Steve Mackie (Jun 23, 2005)

At the time I didn't think it was neccessary, since the PC wasn't really doing anything. I tried to save some money and unfortunately that hasn't paid of, so i'll be upgrading next weekend.


----------



## picohat (Jan 6, 2007)

File sharing with user/group permission is supported in XP pro only, but not in XP home.


----------

